# Briggs and Stratton carb issues, won't start after cleaning



## FarmerBob

Hello, I have a 5 HP Briggs & Stratton Model 130202 type 0523-01 code 76120106, mounted on a garden tiller. Ran it for many years, but was getting harder to start, chugging around sometimes and dying, or having to run with choke partially out. Thought I would clean the carb like I have on many other engines so I took it off, pulled needle out and dropped it in carb cleaner over night. Cleaned it, blew threw everything with air compressor, replaced the diaphragm fuel pump with a new one and reinstalled. Now it won't run. Pour a little gas in the cylinder or through air breather port and it fires right up and dies, acts like it isn't getting any gas through the carb. I set the mixture screw at 1.5 turns out, but also tried several other settings with no luck. Anyone have experience with this style carb and have advice where to start? 

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## OptsyEagle

The procedure to clean that carb is beaten to death by this guy.

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/briggs_pulsa-jet_horiz_fixed.asp

Give it a read. It might help. Assuming it is the same carb.


----------



## FarmerBob

Great cleaning procedure, thanks for the link. Nothing in the procedure caught be off guard, I believe I did a thorough job cleaning it before putting back on. Motor ran before I started just a little rough, after taking carb off, cleaning, and putting back on I can't make it run at all without putting gas in the cylinder. Any other tricks to this type of system? I thought of removing the carb from the tank again to make sure the gasket has a good seal, in case it's sucking air and not pulling fuel up. 

Since the carb suction tube doesn't drop to the bottom of the tank, I think I remember there being an internal cavity in the tank that fills up with fuel that the carb sucks out of, is that right? Any chance I just need to "prime" the system by filling this cavity up before putting the carb back on?


----------



## OptsyEagle

I am not familiar with that type of carburetor, but I would doubt that you would need to manually prime it with gas. Perhaps some others with experience here might be able to add a suggestion.

From your symptoms I would look to ensure that no air leak was happening where the intake manifold would be or any other connection. If it has a gasket where it connects to the motor, you could try a little gasket sealer or oil to ensure you have a good seal. Make sure the nuts that hold it on are tight.

If you have it apart again, I would try and turn it upside down and try to drip a little gas into that intake screen and see if it flows out into the carb throat easily. It does seem like you are having a problem picking up fuel from the tank.

I wish I had more to suggest.


----------



## OptsyEagle

From reading a little more about pulsa-jets, it appears that the big pickup tube pulls gas into a smaller cup where the metal main jet pulls it into the carb.

One suggestion was to fill the gas tank up COMPLETELY full and if it works with that it is telling you that the big pick up tube is where your problem is. I guess if the gas tank is full enough, it allows the gas to flow into that little cup, where the main jet pulls in the gas. I suspect that is what you were talking about priming. Supposedly if that big pickup tube is working (not clogged) it should fill up that cup in two revolutions of the engine. 

You also want to make sure that little cup has no rust holes in them. It seems this is a problem with pulsa-jet carbs. It wouldn't take much of a hole to have all that gas that is being put into that little cup, from the big pick up tube, flow back down into the gas tank. Obviously, no gas in the cup means no gas to the motor.

Some have tried two gaskets on the area where the carb attached to the engine to ensure no air leaks. I would bet a little gasket sealer or oil might also shed light on whether this is your problem.

Lastly, that diaphragm in the fuel pump. I know you changed it but take a close look at it again. Hold it up to a light and make sure there are absolutely no holes in it or any other deformities.


----------



## FarmerBob

*Fixed!*

Well I pulled the tank and carb back off, inspected and found a spot on the gasket between the carb and tank that was broken and not sealed well, apparently not allowing good suction from the tank. New gasket with some gasket sealer, put it back together and it runs like new again! Thanks for the replies OptsyEagle!


----------



## OptsyEagle

No problem. Great to hear.


----------



## I'm not a mechanic

I replaced my 12J802-1934-D1 engine with a new carburetor and I was still having problems starting the engine. I filled the tank COMPLETELY and left the cap OFF. It started immediately although gas was splashing out. I let it run a minute then turned it off. Replaced cap and starts easily now.


----------

